# Complete EV drive system for sale



## pstin (Dec 3, 2009)

Hi Everyone,
I have split the system up into parts that go together. Parts can be found in TradeMe: Trade Me Motors > Car parts & accessories > Other accessories
Parts List:

EV Source
WarP 9 Motor. 9.25" diameter series wound DC motor with tailshaft
Mounting Adapter for the speed sensor
K&N High-Flow Air Filter, 3" Mount
Jabsco 12VDC 105CFM Blower
2 x Albright SW200 Contactor w/ Magnetic Blowouts
IOTA 55A 108VDC - 190VDC To 12VDC DC/DC Converter 
Ultra-Quiet Complete Vacuum Assist Kit With Reservoir Tank
Vacuum Gauge
Hi-Amp Circuit Breaker 12V Auto-Reset

KTA EV
DC Power Raptor 1200 Controller
2 x Airpax Circuit Breaker 250-400A/160V
KTA Speed Sensor Kit, 2 Imp/Rev
Westberg 2T5 2TA Tachometer 0-5000rpm
Curtis PB-6 Potbox
Westberg Voltmeter 80-180V
Westberg Ammeter 0-1000A
Deltec Shunt, 1000A 50mV
KTA Auxiliary Switch Kit, Rev. C.
Ferraz Fuse, 800A/300V
Inertia Switch
Book "Build Your Own EV", 2nd Edition

EV Parts
Westberg Ammeter 0–50 amp
Deltec Shunt, 50 amp, 50 mv
Westberg Voltmeter 6-16 VDC


Thanks

Paul
021 234 3645
[email protected]


----------

